# Toyota tipped me



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I do many car dealer account trips for many car dealers.
They have a business account, so they never tip, that is the normal.
Today I did a $3 trip, and I was tipped $3 tip in the application.
Did this happen tonight anybody else?


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

All I drive is Toyotas and I rave about them all the time. I got 2 of them. One of them will be hitting 300K miles soon but I’m not using it for Uber of course because it’s a gas guzzler. Wait...I didn’t get my check from Toyota this month. Did you know that the Ford F-150 is the most popular truck in America?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> Did you know that the Ford F-150 is the most popular truck in America?


Rightfully so.

The F series are one of the best in their class.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rideshare2870 said:


> All I drive is Toyotas and I rave about them all the time. I got 2 of them. One of them will be hitting 300K miles soon but I'm not using it for Uber of course because it's a gas guzzler. Wait...I didn't get my check from Toyota this month. Did you know that the Ford F-150 is the most popular truck in America?


Built Ford Tough !


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> All I drive is Toyotas and I rave about them all the time. I got 2 of them. One of them will be hitting 300K miles soon but I'm not using it for Uber of course because it's a gas guzzler. Wait...I didn't get my check from Toyota this month. Did you know that the Ford F-150 is the most popular truck in America?


And what is that to do with my post???
I prefer my Honda.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> And what is that to do with my post???
> I prefer my Honda.


Well, your answer is No, Toyota didn't tip me. I've never heard of that before.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Built Ford Tough !


'Fix or repair daily' no longer applies?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> 'Fix or repair daily' no longer applies?


F.ound
O.n
R.oad
D.ead


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We have a lot of corporate accounts in my market and they don't tip.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Dice Man said:


> I do many car dealer account trips for many car dealers.
> They have a business account, so they never tip, that is the normal.
> Today I did a $3 trip, and I was tipped $3 tip in the application.
> Did this happen tonight anybody else?


I get free car wash anytime i want at the toyota dealer. I dont know what they are using, but my car shines for a month. Just talk to salesman nice.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> F.ound
> O.n
> R.oad
> D.ead


Ford GT = Ford Gets Towed

I've never seen a business Uber account add a tip. I'd definitely be surprised if it happened to me. But perhaps it's good business sense for Toyota to perhaps get a driver to buy their next car from the dealership that was nice enough to tip them.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm


uberdriverfornow said:


> Ford GT = Ford Gets Towed
> 
> I've never seen a business Uber account add a tip. I'd definitely be surprised if it happened to me. But perhaps it's good business sense for Toyota to perhaps get a driver to buy their next car from the dealership that was nice enough to tip them.


Im a Toyota lexus guy, but Ford truck and van is pretty reliable and bullet proof. I don't know about sedans, though.


----------

